# is it a crane?



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i was out duck and goose hunting today and i was looking behind me and when i turned around there was a large bird in my spread. i think it was a sand hill but im not sure. would they land in a goose decoy spread. our blinds were not as camoed as i like and from what i understand cranes are pretty spooky. it was all gray, no red on the head or anything. maybe a young crane? i tried to take a picture but some ducks came in on us and it took off when i started calling.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah that sounds like a crane, but it also may have been a cormorant. Ive had those land in my decoys and they seem like very "dumb" birds, we were moving around in plain sight and they didnt care. eventually they flew up into a tree next to our blind, they are usually black though.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If you were hunting over water if may have been a heron. Otherwise, sorta sounds like a crane.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Could have been an older crane.
could also be a blue heron if water was close by


----------



## DuckDuck (Jun 18, 2009)

It surely was. Do you know what cranes look like?

________________________
cigars for dummies


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

uke:


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

used the snow call 3 years ago to call a crane in by trilling the call instead of honking. The crane stayed in our spread at the basins most of the day, eating corn. About 4:00 it flew away. nothing wrong with it it just found a lot of corn to eat.


----------

